# .htaccess ohne mögliche Auth, PHP zulassen



## BluB0HR (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich versuche seit einer Stunde eine mir passende .htaccess Datei zu erstellen. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob das was ich will überhaupt möglich ist oder ob ich einfach nur zu blöd bin das hinzubekommen.

Was ich möchte: .htaccess soll den Zugriff auf ein Verzeichnis verhindern, allerdings soll es keine Möglichkeit zur Authentifizierung geben, wenn man das Verzeichnis in der Adressleiste aufruft. Es soll also direkt "Unauthorized" o.ä. angezeigt werden. Des Weiteren sollen aber weiterhin PHP functions von diesem Pfad für den Server ausführbar sein. Also ich habe im übergeordneten Ordner ein paar Dateien, die auf die Dateien im geschützten Verzeichnis (/functions) zugreifen und dort PHP functions ausführen, Variablen ausgeben und anschließend an die Datei im übergeordneten Ordner zurück geben.

Meine .htaccess sieht momentan so aus:

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "restricted area"
AuthUserFile /var/www/.htusers
Require admin

Deny From All
Allow from 127.0.0.1
Satisfy Any
```

Die .htusers Datei existiert nicht, weil ich sie auch nicht brauche. Wenn ich nun das Verzeichnis im Browser aufrufe, dann werde ich nach user und password gefragt, das möchte icht nicht. Und wenn ich durch klick auf einen Link in einer Datei im übergeordneten Ordner dazu aufrufe die function im geschützten Unterverzeichnis auszuführen selbiges und er führt die function nicht aus.

Ich hoffe meine Problemschilderung ist verständlich. Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Juni 2009)

Moin,

schreib einfach 
	
	
	



```
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
```

Dann kann niemand über HTTP zugreifen.
Für deine PHP-Skripte ist dies kein Problem, solange sie übers Dateisystem auf diese Skripte in diesem Verzeichnis zugreifen(wovon ich ausgehe).


----------



## BluB0HR (7. Juni 2009)

_Forbidden

You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected._

Mmh, ich nehme mal an mit Zugriff übers Dateisystem meinst du per include().
Allerdings habe ich mehrere Formulare, die per submit auf Seiten im geschützten Bereich zugreifen und dann bekomme ich obige Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Juni 2009)

> Allerdings habe ich mehrere Formulare, die per submit auf Seiten im geschützten Bereich zugreifen und dann bekomme ich obige Fehlermeldung.



Dann hast du ein Problem und musst dich entscheiden...soll das Verzeichnis nun geschützt werden, oder nicht.
Wenn du darin Dateien hast, die per HTTP zugreifbar sein müssen, kannst du es nicht schützen.

Du könntest allerdings einen Teil der Dateien vom Schutz ausschliessen, das ginge irgendwie.


----------

